# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  خطة مقترحة لدراسة علم مصطلح الحديث

## عبدالعزيز أحمد العباد

خطة مقترحة لدراسة علم مصطلح الحديث

الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين
 أما بعد ,,,

فيقول السيوطي في ألفيته :
علم الحديث ذو قوانين تُحَدْ .:. يدرى بها أحوال متن وسَنَدْ
فذانك الموضوع والمقصودُ .:. أن يعرف المقبول والمردودُ

إن الغرض و الهدف الأساسي من تعلم علم مصطلح الحديث هو التمكن من الحكم على الحديث سواء بالصحة أو الضعف  بحسب قواعد المحدثين ،  و معرفة مدى ثبوت أو عدم ثبوت هذه الرواية أو تلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  و معرفة المقبول و المردود منها ، و للوصول إلى هذا الهدف أضع بين يدي القارئ الكريم هذه الخطة المقترحة .

يمكننا أن نقسم الخطة إلى خمسة مراحل :

*المرحلة الأولى : [ دراسة متون مصطلح الحديث المختصرة ]
*
- دراسة متن البيقونية ( مع حفظه إن تيسر ذلك ) و بدأنا بالبيقونية و إن كانت مختصرة اختصارا كبيرا لكونها منظومة شعرية مما يسهل حفظها ، و لأنها مختصرة جدا فتصلح لأن تكون مدخلا لمن لم يسبق له دراسة هذا العلم للتعرف على أشهر مصطلحات علم الحديث .

- متن نخبة الفكر للإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني الذي يحتوي أكثر من المصطلحات التي احتوتها البيقونية ، و إن كان مع شرح ابن حجر للنخبة المسمى بنزهة النظر فهو جيد  ( مع حفظ متن نخبة الفكر إن تيسر ذلك ).

- متن اختصار علوم الحديث للإمام ابن كثير و قد شرحه الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في كتابه الشهير الباعث الحثيث

- متن الموقظة للإمام الذهبي


*ملاحظات /
*- لا يشترط دراستها جميعها بل يكفي أغلبها مع الإتقان و الضبط للشرح من أحد المتقنين لهذا العلم ، و إن كان دراستها جميعها هو الأفضل
- أثناء الاستماع إلى الدروس قد يلاحظ طالب العلم وجود بعض الاختلاف في آراء العلماء و الشيوخ الذين يقومون بتدريس هذه المتون حول بعض المسائل العلمية المتعلقة بعلم الحديث ، فلا يشغل نفسه بها في بداية تعلم هذا العلم ، ثم إذا تعلم أكثر فأكثر ، و درس العديد من المتون و تمكن أكثر في هذا الفن و صار لديه شيء من التمكن فيه فلا مانع من الاطلاع و النظر و البحث أكثر في هذه المسائل .


*المرحلة الثانية :
*في هذه المرحلة يقوم طالب العلم بدراسة الكتب المطولة  التي احتوت مسائل أكثر من مسائل المتون المختصرة ، و أرى شخصيا أن دراسة المطولات و إن كان شيئا جيدا لطالب العلم و مفيدا جدا ، إلا أنه ليس بتلك الأهمية الكبيرة إن كان طالب العلم قد أتقن تماما المتون التي في المرحلة الأولى

مثال على المتون المطولة :
- ألفية العراقي أو ألفية السيوطي


*المرحلة الثالثة : الكتب و الدروس المتخصصة في مبحث معين
*و هذه المرحلة هي كالمرحلة الثانية من حيث أهميتها ، و فيها يقوم بدراسة كتب أو سماع دروس متعلقة بمبحث واحد من مباحث علم الحديث المهمة جدا مثل العلل أو الجرح و التعديل و نحوها


*المرحلة الرابعة : التدريب على التخريج و دراسة الأسانيد
*و هذه هي أهم مرحلة في طلب علم الحديث الشريف فهي الأهم لنيل الثمرة المرجوة من تعلم هذا العلم ، و يمكن أن يتدرب من خلال الاتصال و الحضور لدى أحد المشايخ أو طلبة العلم المتمكنين الذين لديهم إمكانية لتعليم طلبة العلم ، ثم إذا تعلم دراسة الأسانيد و تدرب على كيفية الحكم عليها و أراد أن يتخصص في هذا العلم و أن يعيش معه فعليه أن يدمن من ذلك التدريب .

*في أثناء* التطبيقات أو التدريب قد تشكل على طالب العلم بعض المسائل ، فهنا أنصح بأمرين : 
أولا/ تدوين هذه السؤالات و عرضها على الشيوخ أو طلبة العلم  المتمكنين أو المتخصصين في هذا الفن ، و إن لم يتيسر الذهاب لأحد أهل العلم فيمكن عرضها لطلبة العلم في المنتديات المتخصصة في العلوم الشرعية لعله يجد فيها ما يفيده .
ثانيا/ النظر في الكتب المتخصصة في فن معين مثال ذلك أن من أشكل عليه مسألة في الإرسال فإنه يراجع الكتب المتخصصة في دراسة هذا المبحث 

*المرحلة الخامسة : الاشتغال بالكتابة في هذا العلم إذا تخصص فيه و تمكن من المراحل السابقة :
*قال ابن الصلاح :
(( وليشتغل بالتخريج ، والتأليف ، والتصنيف إذا استعد لذلك ، وتأهل له ، فإنه - كما قال الخطيب الحافظ - يثبت الحفظ ، ويذكي القلب ، ويشحذ الطبع ، ويجيد البيان ، ويكشف الملتبس ، ويكسب جميل الذكر ، ويخلده إلى آخر الدهر ، وقل ما يمهر في علم الحديث ، ويقف على غوامضه ، ويستبين الخفي من فوائده إلا من فعل ذلك . ))
*قلت :* و مثل الكتابة في هذا العلم أن يقوم بتدريسه و تعليمه و تدريب طلبة العلم عليه و المذاكرة بمسائله ، إلا أن الكتاب يفضل على ما سبق كونه مما يرجى بقائه مهما مضى الزمن .



أنصح بقراءة هذه المقالة ( منهجية التعامل مع المنهجيات في طلب العلم )



و من أراد معرفة الشروح المسموعة للمتون المذكورة في هذه المقالة فعليه بموقعين :
موقع اسلام واي

و موقع لايف إسلام


و لعلي أجمع في مقالة واحدة أبرز الشروح الحديثية مرتبة وفقا للطريقة المنهجية المقترحة مجموعة في موضع واحد إن شاء الله تعالى


عبد العزيز بن أحمد العباد
الكويت
7 شوال 1431 - 16 / 9 / 2010

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

بارك الله فيك شيخنا 
موضوع في غاية الأهمية 
أسأل الله أن يجزيك خير الجزاء 
بإذن الله نأخذ بما جاء عاليه فأنا منذ فترة أبحث عن منهجية ميسرة لدراسة علم الحديث
و نود منك أن تجمع في مقالة واحدة أبرز الشروح الحديثية مرتبة وفقا للطريقة المنهجية المقترحة كما أسلفت

----------


## ابن كثير

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب 

علي خطى كلامك إن شاء الله

----------


## لافي السرحاني

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك

----------


## محمد العبدلي

ما شاء الله موضوع طيب جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------

